# Sillosocks snow goose decoys



## duckhunter881 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im new to snow goose hunting and I was wondering what people think of sillosocks. Also how many doz would I need to get?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO, they're about the best all around snow goose decoy you can buy. If you have a small hunting party(1-3), you can get away with 25dz. or so. The more hunters you add(unless you are really well hid;like in a pit),the more decoys you need.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They suck. Too much motion, damn corrugated plastic bends and the stakes suck. Its also very time consuming to make them motionless.

Take a look at white rock decoys. Not fun to put together, but the motion is perfect and no death thrash.

Start at 25 dozen and go from there. Get about 60% to 40% snows to blues or go 50% of each.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Take a look at white rock decoys. Not fun to put together, but the motion is perfect and no death thrash.


 I do like the White Rocks but 25% of the dozen I have came apart when in the field. Out of the 800 or so Sillosocks we have, I usually have issues with less than 10 per season and fixing those usally just requires sliding the body back on the stake.

Alex


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

[/quote] I do like the White Rocks but 25% of the dozen I have came apart when in the field. Out of the 800 or so Sillosocks we have, I usually have issues with less than 10 per season and fixing those usally just requires sliding the body back on the stake.

Alex[/quote]

So 3 decoys came apart? If you do not properly line up the push-nuts and follow the instructions they will come apart. We do however replace them at no charge to the customer. Alex if you have not already please send us an email and we would be happy to send you three push nuts.

Thank you, 
James


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Will send you an email. I guess the biggest issue is that I assembeld them all the same and there isn't much room to work with when lining up the pushnuts to make sure they're perfectly straight. There is no perfect decoy, they all have their own "issue". I guess each person has to pick which issue is easiest to deal with in the field.

Alex


----------

